

Google Creates Alphabet and Registers .XYZ Domain Name, Then Crashes with BMW - bhartzer
https://verified.domains/google-creates-alphabet-and-registers-xyz-domain-name-then-crashes-with-bmw/

======
stephengillie
Engadget article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043212)

NYTimes article, has comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043152)

